# Post a photo of you with someone famous!



## Robin Usagani (Jan 12, 2011)

I know most of you have taken a photo with someone famous.  Post them up!  Ill start:

Me with the great Joe Sakic (NHL player, just retired).


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 12, 2011)

Well I roll with a lot of big peoplez (LOL! I think I was 19 when I made this)






But this one was back in 2006. Took 2 hours to eat one piece of cake and a cup of coffee (because kitchen was closed and they only had coffee and cakes available) till they were done eating. Sat on table right next to him and his friends. Sammy Sosa was there to but he was turned back to back with our table so I didn't see his face till a waiter said "congrats but you didn't get a shot w/ Sammy Sosa?" hah oh well. But as far as Vin goes, very good guy. He's humorous. Not a dick. Shook hands, talked and sat back down. As he was leaving he actually went around to come my way and wave and say "it was nice to meet you, hope to see you around"


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 12, 2011)

haha, cool!  I dont actually have images with someone famous (although I did bump into Owen Wilson last December when he was here for an NBA and an NHL game).

Just gotta say I love Joe Sakic!   Loved him from back in his Nordiques days


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 12, 2011)

oh and recently


----------



## Danelady (Jan 12, 2011)

Me w/Ron Capps.  My favorite NHRA Funny Car driver.   
The red hair phase is over and I'm back to blonde now!  Looks much better blonde!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 12, 2011)

Does Tron Guy qualify as famous??  Excuse the quality... Old iPhone and a few years old. Lost the original file and had to grab it from my Facebook.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 12, 2011)

hah.. nice.. didnt know you were a girl.  

The only funny car driver I know is Johnny Force.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 12, 2011)

No pics, my bro's got them all on polaroid, and I don't think he's got them scanned... being that he's the reason we met him.

But Barry Sanders is a pretty quiet guy.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 12, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> hah.. nice.. didnt know you were a girl.
> 
> The only funny car driver I know is Johnny Force.



Very much a girl, Schwetty.. lol


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 12, 2011)

What's with Joe Sakic's shirt?  

I have met a few famous singers/musicians/rock stars but I'm not one to get a picture with them.  

I did get a picture of me with Mark Miller, lead singer of Sawyer Brown, which is one of my all time favorite bands.  I haven't seen the photo in at least a decade though.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 12, 2011)

I know... his shirt was crazy.  And I am taller than Joe!  This guy on the other hand...

Chris "The Birdman" Andersen from the Denver Nuggets


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 12, 2011)

Tron guy!!!! OMG, that is so awesome!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 12, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> Tron guy!!!! OMG, that is so awesome!



Haha, thanks! He's definitely an interesting character. Surprised to learn that he actually has his permit to carry and _does_, even when he's wearing the suit... Needless to say, I didn't ask questions from that point on.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 12, 2011)

Dave Winfield





The Prez


----------



## FemFugler (Jan 13, 2011)

No pics but i met Jennifer Garner and Arnold Schwarzennegger(or however you spell his last name).


----------



## ghache (Jan 13, 2011)

Ive seen Angelina Jolie in a shopping center right before christmas. She was FAR from hollywood let me tell you. didnt get a picture.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice Mitica!!!  Just wondering what are the things they did to you before you met the prez?


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Myself with one of the bigger names from Hospital Records... Nu:Tone. (Taken in 2007)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 18, 2011)

Me and Michael Clark Duncan


----------

